# Weber Kettle vs WalMart brand



## MelonSC (Apr 1, 2020)

My old basic Weber grill has seen better days and I'm thinking seriously about replacing it. Has anyone used the WalMart brand - Expert Grill I think is the name. Are they worth the money or spend the extra money for the Weber? 

I really considered an Oklahoma Joe Highland, but that's just out of the budget. (Unless I sell one of my pellet smokers) I haven't explored this very much because I haven't done any charcoal/wood smoking and don't want to spend the money to find I don't have the patience, or ample wood supply, for it. 

Thank you for thoughts and opinions!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2020)

I think most  are going to suggest that you get the weber over the wlamrt brand .


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 1, 2020)

my Weber is older than my kids and still going strong. I cant see how I would justify not replacing it when it finally dies


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 1, 2020)

To the best of my knowledg Weber's grills are now made in China.  The only grill still made in the USA are the Kettle Grills.

Personally I think you would be making a mistake to pass on the Weber Kettle and purchase the Chinese Walmart substitute.

Just my opinion,

John


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Apr 1, 2020)

They perform pretty well. My brother has one and it performs just as well. Get the best you can afford is my suggestion. Before getting a wsm I built one for 17 bucks. Walmart had their water smoker clearance for 9 bucks each. I bought two of them and used them to make one. The rest was simple hardware I purchased at Ace but i spent a total of 17 bucks. I've gotten over 20 hours of burn time on it. The reason I got a wsm is because my kids all pitched in to buy it for me for Christmas.

Attached is a pic of that $17 smoker I built.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 1, 2020)

The entry level 22.5" Weber kettle is $99 if you skip the enclosed ash catcher model. That's a pretty fantastic value for something that will last more than a decade. I just got the next step up model which sells for $169 and has the previously mentioned enclosed ash catcher. Even though I have heard mostly positive things about the Walmart version I can't argue with the success and proven quality that Weber has delivered for decades. I agree with the advice above that you should purchase the best that you can afford. Hopefully that will include one of the Weber models. I am so satisfied with my kettle that I can't really even express it in words. I will never return to propane. The simplicity of my kettle and the flavor that I have already produced since last Christmas are well worth what I paid. I hope that you will enjoy whatever grill that you end up purchasing. Have a great day and stay safe.

G


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 1, 2020)

Dad gave me a 22.5 Weber for my birthday in '96. The handles gave out years ago (they used to be wood) and the legs are held together with gaffer's tape. I got a new grate a few years ago only because I wanted the kind that had sides you could lift. It still cooks like a dream and no rust. I don't know if they still make them as well, but $99 isn't bad for something so versatile.

It's really hard to find something NOT made in China nowadays. It's no ones fault but our own.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 1, 2020)

The quality of the Weber grill has gone down hill . I still  have my first kettle grill that came with 3 vents on the bottom and 2 handles on the body. Now they give you 1 handle on the body and the  grill  grate is much thinner material ! I had my crew refurbish my old grill on the job site . It's 42 years old and still going strong. And I have a newer one for big feeds.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 1, 2020)

My kettle is only a few months old so I can't speak for longevity but it feels very solid and works like a dream. I plan on building a grill table to insert it into. I can imagine this giving me decades of great cooks. I may invest in the grate that has the center that can be removed for various inserts simply because it will make it more convenient to use with the vortex. I use that at least once a week. Only time will tell the tale of how durable this is but I am feeling confident that I made the right choice. I'm already looking forward to firing her up again. She is a copper beauty 

G


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> The handles gave out years ago (they used to be wood)


How many handles you need  ?


----------



## smokngun (Apr 2, 2020)

A couple of months ago I shopped around for a charcoal grill and looked at  the WallyWorld brand vs Weber. And I came across a Weber 22" kettle on Walmart's website for $75. So I ran over and picked one up. After a couple weeks I wanted to see about some accessories and went to Weber's website and the model I purchased is nowhere on their site. After doing quite a bit of research I found out that this model is made just to sell at Walmart and is not the same as the rest of Weber kettles, the bowl is shallower. The Weber Joe series are their portable/tailgater grills. Don't get me wrong it works just fine, and cooks good also, although someone wanting to use it as a smoker having a shallower kettle would limit your options .  P.S, I do wish I did spend the money and buy a regular Weber kettle. My next charcoal grill is going to be a PK.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Weber-Jumbo-Joe-22-Premium-Charcoal-Grill/39649584


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> How many handles you need  ?


This many





Scrapped together some wood for the top handle because it gets hot...


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 2, 2020)

smokeymose
  I found a piece of wild cherry in my fire wood . Made a couple handles . Not exact replacement , but pretty close . Not sure if this is a good time to be sending things to people or not , but been looking for someone to try them out . You'd have to get some screws . 
PM me if you're interested .


----------



## MelonSC (Apr 17, 2020)

It took a bit longer than I wanted, but I picked up a Weber Kettle :) now to learn fire management and smoke up some ribs...


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 17, 2020)

MelonSC said:


> It took a bit longer than I wanted, but I picked up a Weber Kettle :) now to learn fire management and smoke up some ribs...


I totally love my kettle. This thing cooks everything that I throw at it. You are going to be very satisfied with your choice. I can virtually guarantee you. The best pulled pork I have ever made or eaten came off of mine. Enjoy yourself.
G


----------



## MelonSC (Apr 17, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I totally love my kettle. This thing cooks everything that I throw at it. You are going to be very satisfied with your choice. I can virtually guarantee you. The best pulled pork I have ever made or eaten came off of mine. Enjoy yourself.
> G



Thank you. I'm going to try a ribs this weekend on it. And for fun, I'm doing ribs on my pellet smoker to see if I notice a difference.. assuming I can figure out how much open and shut to have the vents for temp control :)


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 18, 2020)

If you can't get a used Weber off Craigslist in good condition, Landmann makes a good kettle for much less. Char Broil kettles are worth a look too. Won't last a lifetime but if you keep it out of the weather and clean out the ash it will last years.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 1, 2020)

Definitely a weber and normally i'd say used but i get with covid it's not that easy. I never bought into the weber hype until recently, always figuring somethign else is almost the same and should be almost as good and I've been wrong every time. The best thing to happen to me was sucking up and buying a WSM and ditching my ECB. I also restored an old 96 Master Touch and that thing has been a tank.


----------

